# very annoying problem with train, need help.



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

so i recently got, from a flea market, a new g scale train (a bachmann big hauler set) and for some stupid reason this train will not work on my LGB track, as in every 10-20 seconds it shorts out the controller as if something came off the track, (brass track) but it will work on its own (silver/metal track)
does anyone know why this is?
and how i may be able to fix it?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Did you try running something else on the lgb track to rule out a track short? Otherwise I havent a clue. Sorry.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

yes my lgb train runs perfectly fine on the outdoor lgb brass track and runs fine on the bachmenn silver/metal track too


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Did you clean the wheels on the Bachmann? Maybe the brass track is eating up more power ? im just grasping at straws here. I only have a few g engines and none are Bachmann but the both run fine on lgb track.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

i sort of cleaned the wheels, and no i don't think so? they both run the same speed on both tracks (even if the bachmenn one only lasts 10-20 seconds on the lgb track) and its not like the wheels are dirty.....they are perfectly clean


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, not a lot of g scale guys, hopefully if we keep the thread alive someone will know something! Where in NJ are you? I'm here as is big ed, hes got lots of NJ stuff on this forum. Wish I knew more about g scale.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

i just cleaned it and cleaned the inside where the wheels and motor sits, it had some smoke fluid stuff on the pins that make the tender chuff, other then that it was clean inside and i cleaned the wheels.....just need to wait to test it tomorrow, since when putting back the wheels i did them wrong and had to fix it again.....so yeah x3


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Smoke fluid is nasty stuff when not in the right place, I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

does it stop in the same spots? If so it could be a loose rail joiner. Some locos do ok because of the power pickup placement where others may stop. Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

warriorgleek444 said:


> so i recently got, from a flea market, a new g scale train (a bachmann big hauler set) and for some stupid reason this train will not work on my LGB track, as in every 10-20 seconds it shorts out the controller as if something came off the track, (brass track) but it will work on its own (silver/metal track)
> does anyone know why this is?
> and how i may be able to fix it?


Are you using the same controller on both the brass and the silver metal track?

I was thinking there may be a demand for higher amps from the Bachmann. Do you have a multimeter than can measure
amp draw on each track?

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don , thanks , I know verry little about g scale. But there not many people to help here.


----------

